# Mitsubishi TV Problem/Question



## Rick5955 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello,

Recently, my wife unplugged our Mitsubishi 65" television (WS-65869).

When we plugged it back in, we received the blinking green timer light of death.

I did the internet research, and found the solution. Apparently, Mitsubishi used inferior capacitors in the construction of these televisions.

I replaced all of the bad capacitors. The television works now, except.....

When I try to access a menu, like the input device menu, I only get a black rectangle on the screen.

Has anybody heard of this happening?

Does anybody have any experience or any suggestions for solving this issue?

Thanks for reading this post.

Rick


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened to you, good luck. I dont have any experience to tell you about.
however, when I'm in predicaments like this I sit in front of the computer for a few hours and "google" anything that pertains to the issue and occasionally it pays off.
Maybe try calling mitsubishi and start yelling, couldn't hurt.
again..good luck


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do another reset.

What is the size of the rectangle and does it appear at any other time?


----------



## Rick5955 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeremy7,

I seem to have been living on Google this past week. I think that they might claim me as a dependent on their taxes. Thanks for the encouragement.

Rick5955


----------



## Rick5955 (Oct 16, 2010)

Icaillo,

I just (within the last 5 minutes) completed a system reset (paper clip in the small reset port on the front of the set), and an AV Reset (resets all of the audio/video settings to factory specs).

I still have the dark rectangles where the menu boxes would be.

Additionally (this is part of the same problem, not a new problem), when the channel information is displayed on the screen (Channel 5, WABC or whatever), that text is also dark.

The problem happens whenever I try to superimpose something on the main screen (like using the input device menu screen, which pops up over the currently displayed program). In other words, the basic TV works. However, since I can't read any of the contents of the menus, I can't access whatever functions are offered on the menus.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it did not have the problem previously, the first thing to look for is something that you did on the repair process. Check all of your connections very carefully.


The next most likely thing in these models is probably a coolant leak. I would inspect the signal board very carefully for any sign of coolant or corrosion. It may be best to get the set to a servicers who is very familiar with these. Troubleshooting problems like this may require tracing signals and delicate repairs to a board, and if you move any coolant around if that is the problem and do not map the leak area carefully it can cause the repair to take far more time.


----------

